# Die unergründlichsten und gefährlichsten Löcher der Welt x 5



## krawutz (14 Apr. 2011)

​


----------



## Punisher (14 Apr. 2011)

Da fehlt noch das Loch von Paris Hilton


----------



## DER SCHWERE (17 Apr. 2011)

DAS LOCH DAS ICH NACH 30 BIER IM HIRN HABE FEHLT AUCH NOCH 

​


----------



## Max100 (18 Apr. 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> DAS LOCH DAS ICH NACH 30 BIER IM HIRN HABE FEHLT AUCH NOCH
> 
> ​




Da übertreibst du aber


----------

